# [Heisec] Desinfec't: Der Vierfach-Scan mit Fernhilfefunktion



## Newsfeed (20 April 2013)

Mit Avira, Bitdefender, Kaspersky und ClamAV können Sie der Desinfec't-DVD der aktuellen c't Ihr Windows von vier Viren-Scannern checken lassen. Das Highlight ist die eingebaute Fernhilfe mit Teamviewer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

